# recent car hire problems



## john martin (18 May 2016)

I booked a car hire from Murcia airport recently through Argus Car Hire, AKA Car Crawlers and they booked me with Centauro and I paid the 75 euro in advance. I made the stupid mistake of mislaying my drivers license and of course Centauro would not release the car. My problem was that Argus would not refund my money.My biggest mistake was in paying in advance as if I had not then I would just have to wait for my license to arrive and no cost to me. My advice is firstly don't use a middle man like Argus as there is no advantage. It is best to hire directly with the hire company themselves. Also there is very little advantage in paying in advance as you have no chance of getting your money back if you have a problem.


----------



## Páid (18 May 2016)

Why should they refund the deposit to you?


----------



## Leo (18 May 2016)

Sometimes it's handy to use such an intermediary, especially if they have an Irish presence, as they can help resolve issues with the local firm.

However, in this case, there's nothing any of the rental companies will do for you except in some very rare cases. Having the licence present is a condition of every car rental policy I've seen.


----------



## john martin (18 May 2016)

Leo said:


> Sometimes it's handy to use such an intermediary, especially if they have an Irish presence, as they can help resolve issues with the local firm.
> 
> However, in this case, there's nothing any of the rental companies will do for you except in some very rare cases. Having the license present is a condition of every car rental policy I've seen.


I have no problem with the hire company not releasing the car but there is no reason why they could hold it till I got the license.The local firm(Argus, AKA Car Crawlers) eventually agreed to refund 15 euros claiming that Centauros held 60 for 'administration' costs. Centauros say they received nothing because they didn't release the car. It's a classic case of one party playing off the other.I didn't even want a refund but just credit against my next hire. I hire cars very often but will use none of those companies again.It is their loss in the end for for the bad will generated for the sake of giving credit.


----------



## Leper (18 May 2016)

1. I use Centauro at least five times per year in Murcia, Alicante, Almeria airports. I have found them to be good and upstanding and way ahead of most of their opposition.  I book through www.economycarhire.com. 

2. The OP paid a deposit, failed to the terms (although by pure mistake) and the deposit was forfeit.  I would have thought this to be normal.

3. Somebody suggested in contacting the Car Rental firm directly.  It usually is dearer to do business this way.  It is likely the sales power of the brokerages can lessen their costs.

4. The OP hired through a brokerage and it is with the brokerage you do negotiations, not Centauro.  Sorry! I would put money on you getting some offer though.

5. I suggest you recontact the brokerage and try to negotiate something off your next rental.


----------



## Purple (1 Jun 2016)

OP, the hire company held a car for you but you didn't bring your license. They therefore lost a sale. Why should they give you your money back? They shouldn't be out of pocket for your error.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (1 Jun 2016)

You have no grounds for complaint.


----------

